# Procedure to Start a new Web site



## Manshahia (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey guys can anyone plz explain me what to do if some one wants to start his website on a domain like .com or .co.in(means to say *not like Geocities * etc.)


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 23, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Hey guys can anyone plz explain me what to do if some one wants to start his website on a domain like .com or .co.in(means to say <B>not like Geocities </B>etc.)



Buy a webspace + Domain ......
Learn some web-languages  like Xhtml CSS for simple site ....Php, Javascript will definetly add spice to your site ......

be creative ....>>> design ur site>>>> upload>>>


----------



## Manshahia (Dec 23, 2006)

Can u plz explain yaar??
From Where to get a Webspace. What wud b the cost of Webspace.
From where to get a domain? What wud b the cost of the Domain.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 23, 2006)

Domain Cost ??

Yahoo Sells 9.95USD for .com / .org / .net for one year here u need Creadit Card...

domains.yahoo.com or godaddy.com

u may opt for Indian Resellers like we have few guyess here in the forum too.. sells Domain .com/.org (2 years) / .net for i guess Rs. 399 /-... here u can pay cash or ICICI money transefar...

umm i can think of tux or Deep.. and few other people too...

Hosting ... u may opt for Free hosting... but little paid hosting isnt a bad option too... u may look for few hosting provider here in digit forum too... they have customize plan to give u what ever little or big u need... may be Rs. 2000 per year or even less...

for start up 50MB would be fine 

and best way to start a personal Web Site would be start bloging... few bloging script easy to install will come with a Good hosting package free of cost like Worspace and that can be install in ur site with a few click and easy to use like posting in this forum and u can start ur site instantlly...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2006)

try indialinks.com 4 domains... And 4 webspace use free hosts like 6te.net,sitesled.com ... Nd learn html,css,php 1st


----------



## satyamy (Dec 24, 2006)

if u know some language like HTML or Software like dreamweaver
n also u have Credit Card
than u can easily start ur website
otherwise first collect all this n try again


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 24, 2006)

if U r new in this I advice using a free web hosting first.
I recomand   *www.awardspace.com
this gives u much more flexibilities like database and asp and is ad free.
then u should get an FTP client (like cute FTP) and to know how to use it.
now start any HTML tutorial in net and start building your website.
after u r a bit experienced u can go for a pay web hosting.


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 24, 2006)

You can have a free hosting account of 5GB with PHP, MySQL and FTP @ *1111mb.com Also Without any Ads

You can also have your own domain name


----------



## ri12ku2002 (Dec 25, 2006)

try some good webserver company like startlogic, godaddy etc etc


----------



## Alfansey06 (Dec 25, 2006)

for free domain name choose www.freedomain.co.nr
it is without adds, only one backlink is to be provided in first page


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe i can help because i have my Webhosting Business.

1. Buy a Domain like .com or .net. Can very from seller to seller. I sell .com for 7.95 for a year. Namecheap.com is a Good site which sells for 8.88 but look for COUPON codes and you will get a .80 cents discount coupon and Namecheap as great Service and what more you get WHOIS PRIVACY free for 1st year. 

2. When you buy domain, you will be asked something called "NAMESERVERS". If you have buyed hosting already, you host will give you NAMESERVERS which in most cases are

ns1.*hostdomain*.com
ns2.*hostdomain*.com

You will need minimum two nameservers, PRIMARY AND SECONDARY. A host can have more of them aswell for differnt servers.

3. When the Domain is registered, you can either park it for the timebeing or enter the HOST's Nameservers. Enter Nameservers and you are done.

4. Since the Domain is new and just registered, the first DNS propogation will be like done in most cases under an hour. 

5. After that, if in case you are unsatisfied with services of current Webhosts, all you have to do isbuy hosting from new hosts and enter their Nameservers in the Domain Control Panel. 

DNS changes can take upto 24hrs.

Hope this helps. BTW if you need hosting, contact me.


----------

